# ZDF: "Killerspiele! Der Streit beginnt" - Dreiteilige Doku ab Samstag auf ZDFinfo



## Matthias Dammes (2. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *ZDF: "Killerspiele! Der Streit beginnt" - Dreiteilige Doku ab Samstag auf ZDFinfo* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: ZDF: "Killerspiele! Der Streit beginnt" - Dreiteilige Doku ab Samstag auf ZDFinfo


----------



## TheDuffman (2. Februar 2016)

Die erste Folge kann man in der Mediathek schon anschauen (dank Jugendschutz allerdings nur zwischen 20:00 und 6:00).

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/hauptnavigation/sendung-verpasst#/beitrag/video/2658536/Killerspiele


----------



## Frullo (2. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt...


----------



## Batze (2. Februar 2016)

Allein der Name "Killerspiele" müsste schon auf den Index und verboten werden.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Allein der Name "Killerspiele" müsste schon auf den Index und verboten werden.



Es ist halt ein beliebtes Wort in den Medien genauso wie oft auch Raubkopie verwendet wird 

"Spiel mit Tötungsabsicht" klingt halt nicht so gefährlich


----------



## Frullo (2. Februar 2016)

Ich wäre dann mal für "Erweiterter Schützenfestsimulator"


----------



## WeeFilly (2. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann mal für "Erweiterter Schützenfestsimulator"



Nee, das klingt zu sehr nach Komasaufen...

"Spiel mit kriegsähnlichen Zuständen" würde da ganz harmlos klingen - ginge dann vielleicht auch schon ab 12?


----------



## Kartamus (2. Februar 2016)

Um diese Zeit penne ich entweder, oder zocke was am PC. So einen Schund schaue ich mir im TV bestimmt nicht an.


----------



## Amosh (2. Februar 2016)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Um diese Zeit penne ich entweder, oder zocke was am PC. So einen Schund schaue ich mir im TV bestimmt nicht an.


Na wie gut, dass es die ZDF-Mediathek gibt... Da kann man das eine Woche lang bequem nachholen.


----------



## billy336 (2. Februar 2016)

Danke für die news, das wäre vielleicht das erste mal in meinem Leben, dass ich was auf ZDF info schau...


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2016)

ich habe ja noch zweifel wenn ich bedenk wie die öffentlichen rechtlichen über die dreamhack berichtet haben ^^

DreamHack in Leipzig – von coolen Nerds und Spielerstars | MDR.DE


----------



## bowd (2. Februar 2016)

"Killerspiele" - allein die Bezeichnung ist unobjektiv.


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Allein der Name "Killerspiele" müsste schon auf den Index und verboten werden.



Den Titel finde ich keinen Aufreger wert.

Das hat sich halt im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch durchgesetzt und jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Auch wenn es durch die unsachliche Debatte ein negatives Geschmäckle hat. Bei "Gewaltspiele" würden die Leute an 50 Shades denken und "Computerspiele in denen vom Spieler gesteuerte Gewalt gegen menschliche oder menschenähnliche Spielfiguren dargestellt wird" passt halt in keine Fernsehzeitschrift.

Wenn man sich den Titel von MDK mal ansieht hätte es mit Mord- oder Todesspiele auch um einiges schlimmer werden können. 
Mal ernsthaft, in den Spielen selbst wird bei Abschüssen doch von "kills" gesprochen.


Genau wie "Raubkopie" eine nicht ganz korrekte Verkürzung sein mag, aber für genaue und sachlichere Definitionen sind Lexika und Gesetzestexte zuständig. Dafür sind Schlagzeilen nicht vorgesehen.

Viel wichtiger wie sachlich an das Thema herangegangen wird. Immerhin sind ja auch von Seiten der Spieleindustrie Gesprächspartner dabei (aber dass Computec so schlimme Jungs einstellt?! ).


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

bowd schrieb:


> "Killerspiele" - allein die Bezeichnung ist unobjektiv.


  eben - aber der Begriff wird ja lange verwendet, und es kann gut sein, dass ein Bericht, der sich FÜR solche Spiele ausspricht, trotzdem den Begriff verwendet, um es eben plakativ rüberzubringen und auch jedem Klarzumachen, worum es im Bericht geht. Allein der Zusatz "der Streit beginnt" zeigt ja schon, dass dort nicht einseitig berichtet wird, sondern eben mind. zwei Meinungen/Positionen gegenübergestellt werden, sonst wäre es ja kein "Streit"... 

Würde der Bericht "Actionspiele - der Streit beginnt" lauten, würden etliche Leute nicht wissen, worum es geht, und sich dafür gar nicht interessieren. Da würden dann nur ein paar "Gamer" einschalten, aber grad die "Normalbürger", die Vorurteile haben, würden so einen Titel in der Programmzeitung mit nem Schulterzucken direkt wieder vergessen...


Nebenbei finde ICH den Begriff auch gar nicht so schlimm. In solchen Spielen gewinnt, wer DORT im Spiel ein guter "Killer" ist - das ist ja nun mal so. lediglich wenn man damit meint, dass die Spiele "in echt" killen, wird der Begriff dämlich. Das wäre auch zB bei "Ego-Shooter" der Fall, wenn man damit nicht meinen würde, dass man in einer Ego-Perspektiv spielt, sondern meinen würde, dass Leute vereinsamt rumsitzen und rumballern...


----------



## Tek1978 (2. Februar 2016)

Samstag.... 23:15... ZDFinfo....

Wird sicher einschlagen wie eine Bombe die Doku


Zum Thema selber, irgendwas muss ja schuld sein. Der Mensch an sich neigt ja absolut nicht zur Gewalt....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Februar 2016)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Samstag.... 23:15... ZDFinfo....
> 
> Wird sicher einschlagen wie eine Bombe die Doku



Wieso nicht? Samstag ist Thementag rund um die digitale Kultur auf info. Eine Doku zu Vorreitern der Spieleentwicklung aus England, sowie die Atari-Ausgrabung laufen auch zeitnah zur Diskussion über Ego-Shooter. Und wenn alle Stränge reißen kann man immer noch auf die Mediathek zurückgreifen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (2. Februar 2016)

Oh man... Ham die nix besseres zu tun? Kein Wunder das des Land vor die Hunde geht, wenn alle ihre Zeit so leichtfertig in den Wind schmeissen und dann noch zu sagen- das ist unsere Arbeit^^ Armes Deutschland..


----------



## THEDICEFAN (2. Februar 2016)

Oh man... Ham die nix besseres zu tun? Kein Wunder das des Land vor die Hunde geht, wenn alle ihre Zeit so leichtfertig in den Wind schmeissen und dann auch noch sagen- das ist unsere Arbeit^^ 
Armes Deutschland..


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2016)

Danach gibt es dann sicher eine Diskussion über Schießbefehle 

Aber im ernst, bin mal gespannt was sie daraus machen.


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn meine Frühstücksflocken zu kross sind und dann auch noch der Nachbar nicht grüßt schimpfe ich auch immer armes Deutschland.

Was haben Filmtreibende die eine Doku zu einem Thema machen, dass für Gamer vielleicht interessant aber doch sehr nebensächlich ist, mit dem Zustand des Landes zu tun? Vielleicht ist sie ja nichtmal ganz schlecht gemacht und ähnlich lehrreich wie, sagen wir mal, die Entwicklungsgeschichte der Hinterglasmalerei in katholischen Klöstern.

Den Ausdruck für alles und jeden zu verwenden macht ihn vollkommen sinnfrei, finde ich. Falls er überhaupt mal einen hatte. 


Die Atari-Story fand ich richtig gut, aber für Außenstehende ist so eine Doku sicher völlig hirnlos.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn meine Frühstücksflocken zu kross sind und dann auch noch der Nachbar nicht grüßt schimpfe ich auch immer armes Deutschland.
> 
> Was haben Filmtreibende die eine Doku zu einem Thema machen, dass für Gamer vielleicht interessant aber doch sehr nebensächlich ist, mit dem Zustand des Landes zu tun?


 also, allein bei der Behauptung "_DASS das Land vor Hunde geht_" kann man das doch ein Posting nicht mehr ernst nehmen, wenn derjenige von Deutschland spricht und nicht von Ländern wie Nordkorea, Syrien oder El Salvador...   ^^


----------



## Batze (2. Februar 2016)

Also hab es jetzt geschaut und finde die Doku gar nicht mal so schlecht, auch weil sehr viel Historisches erzählt wird. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, allein bei der Behauptung "_DASS das Land vor Hunde geht_" kann man das doch ein Posting nicht mehr ernst nehmen, wenn derjenige von Deutschland spricht und nicht von Ländern wie Nordkorea, Syrien oder El Salvador...   ^^



Über El Salvador gibt es leider Null Informationen zur aktuellen Hundepopulation. 
Auch zu Nordkorea finden sich überraschenderweise kaum verlässliche Zahlen. Aber dort stehen sie ja zum Teil auf dem Speiseplan, während sie in muslimischen Ländern als schmutzige Tiere gelten. Ich denke die Zahlen kann man also vernachlässigen.

In Deutschland liegt die Zahl der Haushunde bei ungefähr 5 Millionen. Spitzenreiter sind die USA und Brasilien, mit knapp 76, beziehungsweise 36 Millionen. Über den Zustand _dieser_ Länder muss man sich also nicht wundern.


----------



## Aenimus (2. Februar 2016)

Hab die Doku gerade geschaut und festgestellt das ich seit 1978 Videospiele zocke ohne einen bleibenden Schaden davon getragen zu haben. Glaube ich jedenfalls. In diesem Sinne auf die nächsten 38 Jahre!

Der erste Teil der Doku war ganz okay. Viel Nostalgie. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Alreech (3. Februar 2016)

Nach der tollen Killerspieldoku bei der Panorama erzählt hat das es in GTA San Andreas darum geht möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen (und die passenden Bilder dafür mit der Hot Coffee Mod erzeugt wurden) hab ich meinen Fernseher auf den Sperrmüll gebracht und der damaligen GEZ mitgeteilt das ich nur noch für das Radio zahl.
Und seitdem die öffentlich-rechtlichen die Frechheit haben den Preis für den Radioempfang zu verdreifachen zahl ich gar nicht mehr.

Schön das sie wohl inzwischen auch anders über Videospiele berichten können, aber deswegen bekommen die von mir kein Geld mehr.


----------



## MrFob (3. Februar 2016)

Hab's mir mal angeschaut. Finde es ist eine sehr gute (da ausfuehrliche) Betrachtung der Geschichte von Gewalt in Computerspielen, ihrer Wahrnehmung in der Gesellschaft und auch wie dieser Aspekt mit anderen in dem Medium (wie z.B. der Entwicklung von modding, realistischer Darstellung oder Konsumverhalten) interagiert.

Zumindest der erste Teil ist fair und sehr sachlich gehalten mit sehr wenig Polemik oder Meinungsbildung.

Alles in allem eine sehr gute Doku, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## USA911 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich sage nur: "Vorsicht ich spiele Killerspiele, bin aber zu Faul um Amok zulaufen!


----------



## Batze (3. Februar 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Nach der tollen Killerspieldoku bei der Panorama erzählt hat das es in GTA San Andreas darum geht möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen (und die passenden Bilder dafür mit der Hot Coffee Mod erzeugt wurden) hab ich meinen Fernseher auf den Sperrmüll gebracht und der damaligen GEZ mitgeteilt das ich nur noch für das Radio zahl.
> Und seitdem die öffentlich-rechtlichen die Frechheit haben den Preis für den Radioempfang zu verdreifachen zahl ich gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Schön das sie wohl inzwischen auch anders über Videospiele berichten können, aber deswegen bekommen die von mir kein Geld mehr.



Wie willst du das machen. GEZ ist eine Zwangsgebühr die jeder zahlen muss, egal ob du zu Hause ein Empfangsgerät hast oder nicht. Es *muss *pro Haushalt gezahlt werden.
Zahlst du nicht, bekommst du über kurz oder lang Post und irgendwann steht dann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor deiner Tür.


----------



## USA911 (3. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie willst du das machen. GEZ ist eine Zwangsgebühr die jeder zahlen muss, egal ob du zu Hause ein Empfangsgerät hast oder nicht. Es *muss *pro Haushalt gezahlt werden.
> Zahlst du nicht, bekommst du über kurz oder lang Post und irgendwann steht dann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor deiner Tür.



Vorallem seit die Beweispflicht umgekehrt wurde. Früher musste die GEZ dir nachweisen dass Du empfangen kannst, jetzt musst Du beweisen, das Du kein TV, Radio oder Internetfähiges Gerät hast (Ob man damit ins I-net kommt ist ausser frage, es reicht, wenn eine defekte Netzwerkkarte verbaut ist)


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Vorallem seit die Beweispflicht umgekehrt wurde. Früher musste die GEZ dir nachweisen dass Du empfangen kannst, jetzt musst Du beweisen, das Du kein TV, Radio oder Internetfähiges Gerät hast (Ob man damit ins I-net kommt ist ausser frage, es reicht, wenn eine defekte Netzwerkkarte verbaut ist)



es spielt überhaupt keine rolle, ob du über ein zum empfang fähiges gerät verfügst.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

Die Zwangsgebühr muss heutzutage jeder zahlen

Es sei den er hat keinen pc, das radio im auto ausgebaut, keine handys, kein tv, kein tablet, kein internet, kein monitor usw

selbst hunde und tote kriegen eine aufforderung zur zahlung


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie willst du das machen. GEZ ist eine Zwangsgebühr die jeder zahlen muss, egal ob du zu Hause ein Empfangsgerät hast oder nicht. Es *muss *pro Haushalt gezahlt werden.
> Zahlst du nicht, bekommst du über kurz oder lang Post und irgendwann steht dann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor deiner Tür.


Juristisch gesehen ist der "Beitragsservice" momentan geltendes Recht - dh: du hast eine Zahlungspflicht (von der man sich in gegebenen Fällen* befreien kann). Daß der Beitrag _fragwürdig _ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Daher kannst du nicht einfach nicht zahlen. Dann kommt irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher und es gibt Einträge in der Schufa.
Eine Änderung des status quo geht nur gesetzlich: 
a) Jemand gewinnt einen Prozeß, bei dem _der Beitrag selbst _das Thema war und als unrechtmäßig ermittelt wurde. oder 
b) die Legislative schafft ihn ab.

* Personen, die soziale Leistungen bekommen oder seh-/hör-behindert sind


----------



## Batze (3. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es sei den er hat keinen pc, das radio im auto ausgebaut, keine handys, kein tv, kein tablet, kein internet, kein monitor usw



Nein. Es ist völlig unerheblich ob du ein Empfangsgerät hast. Ich habe das weiter oben schon gesagt und Bonkic sagt es auch nochmal so wie es ist.
Jeder Haushalt *muss *zahlen. Deshalb ist ein vorbeischummeln nicht mehr möglich. Allerdings, wenn einer schon im Haushalt zahlt, Freundin/Freund, Eltern, in einer WG zahlt schon einer usw., dann brauchst du nicht mehr Extra zahlen.


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Zwangsgebühr muss heutzutage jeder zahlen
> 
> Es sei den er hat keinen pc, das radio im auto ausgebaut, keine handys, kein tv, kein tablet, kein internet, kein monitor usw


Das ist inzwischen uninteressant, da der Beitrag pro Haushalt erhoben wird. Selbst, wenn in deiner Wohnung nur ein Stuhl und ein Klo in der Wohnung stehen würden und sonst nichts, müßtest du den Beitrag zahlen.


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist völlig unerheblich ob du ein Empfangsgerät hast. Ich habe das weiter oben schon gesagt und Bonkic sagt es auch nochmal so wie es ist.
> Jeder Haushalt *muss *zahlen. Deshalb ist ein vorbeischummeln nicht mehr möglich. Allerdings, wenn einer schon im Haushalt zahlt, Freundin/Freund, Eltern, in einer WG zahlt schon einer usw., dann brauchst du nicht mehr Extra zahlen.


Was man dann aber auch frühzeitig klären muß, bevor Gerichtsvollzieher von den anderen auf der Matte stehen, weil der Haken bei "WG" nicht gemacht wurde ...


----------



## Batze (3. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was man dann aber auch frühzeitig klären muß, bevor Gerichtsvollzieher von den anderen auf der Matte stehen, weil der Haken bei "WG" nicht gemacht wurde ...



Das stimmt.
Allerdings, wer sich nicht darum kümmert ist selbst Schuld wenn er Besuch bekommt. Denn bevor der GV kommt, kommt erstmal hier und da eine oder mehrere Abmahnungen und Zahlung Aufforderungen. Da kann man das dann klären und es erst gar nicht so weit kommen lassen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

GEZ/GEMA/BJPS

Die Achse des Bösen die nur Ärger machen

Bei der BJPS kann ich ja noch vieles verstehen aber manche Schnitte in Videospiele / Filmen sind soooo sinnlos


----------



## Phone (3. Februar 2016)

Mich hat noch nie ein Killerspiel angegriffen oO


----------



## Loosa (3. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß der Beitrag _fragwürdig _ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Daher kannst du nicht einfach nicht zahlen. Dann kommt irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher und es gibt Einträge in der Schufa.
> Eine Änderung des status quo geht nur gesetzlich:
> ...



_Das_ wird mit Sicherheit nicht passieren. Ich dachte, dass es seit der Haushaltsabgabe doch gerade nicht mehr fragwürdig ist. Es war die gerätebezogene Abgabe die sich rechtlich nicht mehr halten ließ.

Naja, schwieriges Thema. Man könnte es genausogut als Steuer sehen. Da kann man ja auch nicht sagen die zahl ich nicht.
 Aber weil der Staat sich nicht einmischen soll muss der Beitrag anders erhoben werden. Auch wenn das bei der Besetzung von Rundfunkgremien und ähnlichem mit der Staatsferne nicht immer so super klappt.

Außerdem _muss_ die Finanzierung der Öffentlichen gesichert sein. Wäre dies nicht der Fall würde Privatfernsehen sofort verfassungswidrig. Internet und on-demand bringt ein gehöriges Durcheinander rein, aber selbst wenn Rundfunk mal ganz verschwindet würde es bei der Grundversorgung per Internet mit Sicherheit genauso bleiben.



Fragwürdig ist so manches. Wie die Hauptsender auf Quoten gucken. Die mittlerweile riesige Masse an Nischensendern. Meinerseits könnte ich auf Sportprogramme komplett verzichten; gucke überhaupt nur sehr selten Fernsehen.

Aber eine weitgehend unabhängige Grundversorgung finde ich wichtig, selbst wenn ich sie persönlich kaum nutze. Staatsgelenkte Medien, z.B. in Russland, oder zu starke Private, wie in Italien, können erschreckend viel Macht und Einfluss auf die öffentliche Wahrnehmung entwickeln.


----------



## Maiernator (3. Februar 2016)

Naja Experten ob der Auswirkungen von Videospielen auf Menschen sind das jetzt nicht wirklich, intressante Einblicke in Indizierung und Prüfung dagegen könne sie schon bieten.


----------



## luki0710 (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hab bei Arte eine wirklich sehr gute Dokumentationen gesehen. Man hat so wohl über Spiele wie COD und BF und deren Hauptpublikum gesprochen .Die Spiele (hier war es Ghots) worden von einem Experten des Roten-Kreuzes bewertet, negativ (Kriegsverbrechen usw.) . Im Gegenzug wurde aber auch Arma 3 vorgestellt.
Es wurde auch noch über Rollenspiele, Unbeliebte Entwickler, Vor(!) und Nachteile von Computerspielen bei Kindern für deren Entwicklung gesprochen.
Ich finde es muss ganz klar getrennt werden, was, wodrauf (klar gibt es auf beiden Seiten Ausnahmen, aber die Mehrheit der Konsolen Spieler ist noch unter 18 oder anderweitig auffällig, und ja es gibt leider auch am PC komische Kinder)
Im großen und ganzen eine sehr gute Dokumentationen


----------



## Alreech (3. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie willst du das machen. GEZ ist eine Zwangsgebühr die jeder zahlen muss, egal ob du zu Hause ein Empfangsgerät hast oder nicht. Es *muss *pro Haushalt gezahlt werden.
> Zahlst du nicht, bekommst du über kurz oder lang Post und irgendwann steht dann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor deiner Tür.



Der *Rundfunkbeitrag* ist keine *Gebühr*, sondern ein *Beitrag*.
Gebühren dürfen nur für eine tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen Leistung erhoben werden, Beiträge können auch für eine reine Nutzungsmöglichkeit erhoben werden.
Beispiel: 
Müllgebühren -> werden nach Haushaltsgröße und Leerung berechnet.
Erschließungsbeiträge für Straßen, Abwasserkanäle ect-> werden den Grundeigentümer in Rechnung gestellt, egal ob er sie nutzt oder nicht. 

Theoretisch könnten übrigens die Städte, Landkreise und Gemeinden auf die Idee kommen die Müllgebühren auf Beiträge umzustellen. 
Ist "einfacher und gerechter", und der Aufwand der Erhebung ist billiger wenn man nicht mehr Haushaltsgröße und Anzahl der Leerungen in Rechnung stellen muß.
Auch ein ÖPNV-Beitrag pro Haushalt mit dem Busse, U- & S-Bahnen finanziert werden ist prinzipiell möglich.
Für die meisten Menschen die Müll produzieren oder die den Nahverkehr nutzen ändert sich da nichts, nur wer bewusst wenig Müll produziert oder zu Fuß bzw mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs ist wird schlechter gestellt, aber die Ungerechtigkeit ist im Zuge der Pauschalisierung nicht zu beanstanden... 

*Egal ob nun Beitrag oder Gebühr:*
Zahlen muß man erst wenn man einen Gebühren- oder Beitragsbescheid bekommt. Wenn man mit diesem Bescheid nicht einverstanden ist, dann kann man einen Widerspruch einlegen, und falls diese abgelehnt wird vor dem Verwaltungsgericht klagen.
Bis das Gericht über die Klage entscheidet, muß man auch nicht zahlen, und auch der Gerichtsvollzieher kann daran nichts ändern.

Ja, das kostet Zeit, Geld und Nerven, und kann bei vielen Klagen sogar die Verwaltungsgerichte lahm legen (die grade eh viel zu tun haben mit den Klagen bei abgewiesen Asylanträgen).
Und der ARD ZDF DEUTSCHLANDRADIO Beitragsservice hat im Geschäftsjahr 2014 circa 14,9 Millionen Mahnbescheide verschickt.
Weder die Rundfunkanstalten (Beitragsbescheid & Widerspruch) noch die Verwaltungsgerichte sind besonders schnell bei der Abarbeitung dieser Sachen, deswegen kann es einige Monate dauern bis man überhaupt einen abgelehnten Widerspruch hat, gegen den man Klagen kann...

Würde jeder der über die Beiträge meckert und sich mahnen lässt oder sogar auf den Gerichtsvollzieher wartet einen Beitragsbescheid verlangen, dagegen Widerspruch und bei Ablehnung Klage einreichen wären die Verwaltungsgerichte sehr schnell am Limit.
Gute Gründe zu klagen gibt es übrigens einige - z.B. die Frage warum die Mahngebühren fordern, obwohl man noch keinen Beitragsbescheid hat, also eigentlich noch gar nicht Zahlungspflichtig ist...
Auch die Berechnung der Höhe der Beiträge kann man Widersprechen (Wochenendpendler mit zwei Haushalten, ect...), oder warum der Haushalt als Berechnungsgrundlage dient, obwohl man auch ausserhalb des Haushalts mit dem Smartphone die Möglichkeit hat den Rundfunk zu nutzen...,

Und das Beste ist... selbst wenn man verliert kann gilt das nur für diesen einen Bescheid. Zwar muß man dann bezahlen, aber schon bei der nächsten Mahnung kann wieder anfangen mit Beitragsbescheid, Widerspruch und Klage... 
Solange der Rundfunk über Beiträge oder Gebühren finanziert wird hat man immer diese Möglichkeiten, und schon alleine um die Verwaltungsgerichte zu entlasten wäre es sinnvoll die Finanzierung anders zu regeln.

*Aber die Neuordnung der Rundfunkfinanzierung als Haushaltsabgabe ist nur aus Feigheit so erfolgt.*
Technisch ist es inzwischen problemlos möglich Radio und Fernsehen zu verschlüsseln, was sogar den Vorteil hätte das die deutschen Sendern bei Sport & Filmlizenzen nicht für das deutschsprachige Ausland mitbezahlen müssen.
Dumm nur, das so eine Umstellung gegen die Sender hätte durchgesetzt werden müssen, und die Angst hatten das ein Pay TV bei dem der Kunde entscheiden kann darauf zu verzichten sie langfristig killt.
Statt der alten Gebühr ein Beitrag zu erheben ist viel weniger stressig, da nur eine kleine Minderheit die ganz bewußt auf Radio und Fernsehen verzichtet hat schlechter gestellt wird. Und Minderheiten kann man ja abzocken, oder ?

Dabei wurde das ursprüngliche Konzept des Beitrages nicht mal voll umgesetzt. So sollten mit der Umstellung auf den Beitrag die Sender auch werbefrei werden, damit der Werbekunde kein Druck aufs Programm ausüben kann.
Wurde nicht übernommen, weil die Intendanten über die Werbeeinnahmen frei entscheiden können - so wurde z.B. der ZDF-Vertrag mit Thomas Gottschalk finanziert, bei dem er eine Menge Geld fürs Nichtstun bekommen hat.
( pikantes Detail am Rand: der Vorwurf das bei "Wetten Daß" die Sponsoren der Preise Schleichwerbung gemacht haben wurde nie ganz geklärt... "Wetten, dass..?": PR-Rat rügt Schleichwerbung - SPIEGEL ONLINE ) 

*Die ursprüngliche Killerspielberichterstattung ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiel was im öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk falsch läuft.*
Stigma Videospiele und der VDC hatten damals Beschwerde beim Rundfunkrat eingelegt, da kam dann die lapidare Antwort zurück das sie keinen Fehler in ihrer Berichterstattung erkennen können.
GTA San Andreas mit der Hot Coffe Mod zu verändern um ein Sexszene zu bekommen die es im Spiel nicht gibt, die dann mit "Rape ME" von Nirvana zu unterlegen (das im Soundtrack des Spiels nicht vorhanden ist und das begeisterte stöhnen der Beteiligen übertönt) und dann behaupten das es im Spiel darum geht möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen ?
 Das ist keine falsche Berichterstattung, sondern für Panorama völlig normal.

Die meisten Programbeschwerden haben übrigens keine Folgen, was auch daran liegt das die Rundfunkräte nicht gewählt werden (anders als die Verwaltungsräte von Renten-, Arbeitslosen- und Krankenversicherungen...) sondern von den Parlamenten ernannt werden. Deswegen sitzen z.B. Vertreter der katholischen Kirche in den Räten, aber keine Atheisten. Wenn es darum geht über die Mißbrauchsfälle in der katholischen Kirche zu berichten hat das natürlich keine negativen Auswirkungen...

Allerdings wird sich auch hier einiges ändern. Früher oder später kommt die Verschlüsselung, gerade wegen den Lizenzkosten. Und auch in den Rundfunkräten wird es demokratischer. Zusätzlich zu den Katholiken sind jetzt auch die Muslime und die Schwulen & Lesben dabei. Wer sich als hetrosexueller Ungläubiger von denen nicht vertreten fühlt (oder wenn als selbst schwuler Moslem / Christ nichts davon hält das Religionsgemeinschaften und Interessenverbände den Rundfunk kontrollieren sollen) hat halt Pech gehabt.
Er darf dennoch die Fresse halten und weiterzahlen, nur für die Möglichkeit des Empfangs.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Februar 2016)

Lieber Gott, ich dachte dieses unsägliche Thema sei endgültig auf dem Müllhaufen der dummen Einfälle gelandet, und jetzt gräbt es das ZDF wieder aus...


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2016)

SPON schrieb:
			
		

> Boris Schneider-Johne, früher ebenfalls ein bekannter Spielejournalist,  meint, es sei nicht die Brutalität gewesen, die "Doom" ausgemacht habe,  sie sei nur die "Sahne obendrauf" gewesen. Weil "Doom" so gut ankam,  seien in der Folgezeit allerdings auch andere Spiele gewalthaltiger  geworden. "Ein weniger brutales 'Doom' hätte wahrscheinlich auch  funktioniert und hätte vielleicht die Branche in eine andere Richtung  driften lassen", sagt Schneider-Johne.



sorry, aber das ist jetzt auch ziemlicher unsinn. 
natürlich waren es gewalt, blut und splatter, was uns damals als kinder irgendwo "fasziniert" hat.
so ehrlich sollte man dann halt schon sein.


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist jetzt auch ziemlicher unsinn.
> natürlich waren es gewalt, blut und splatter, was uns damals als kinder irgendwo "fasziniert" hat.
> so ehrlich sollte man dann halt schon sein.



Weiss nicht, ob ich das so unterschreiben kann 
Ich kann mich echt nicht mehr daran erinnern, was mich an Doom fasziniert hatte.
Wars nicht einfach die Möglichkeit, sich "frei" zu bewegen?

Beim Duke 3D wars definitiv nicht der Gewaltgrad.
Da fand ich die abwechslungsreichen Levels klasse. Irgendwie das GEfühl zu haben in einer "richtigen" Stadt unterwegs zu sein.
Der "Kino"-Abschnitt ist mir jetzt noch gut in Erinnerung.


----------



## Loosa (4. Februar 2016)

Laut SPON scheint es aber doch eine recht ausgeglichene Dokumentation, und der Titel gezielt provokant zu sein. Die Macher kommen ja aus der Spiele-Ecke.

Die Begründung zur Indizierung von River Raid fand ich ja mal interessant. Die Billigung von Angriffskriegen? Das hatte ich auf'm Atari. Wenn _das_ meine Eltern gewusst hätten. Kein Wunder, dass aus mir so ein Kriegstreiber geworden ist.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob ich das so unterschreiben kann
> Ich kann mich echt nicht mehr daran erinnern, was mich an Doom fasziniert hatte.
> Wars nicht einfach die Möglichkeit, sich "frei" zu bewegen?
> 
> ...



es war natürlich nicht NUR die gewalt(-darstellung), aber dass sie gerade in doom nur das berühmte i-tüpfelchen gewesen wäre, kann ich nun ehrlicherweise nicht behaupten.


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist jetzt auch ziemlicher unsinn.
> natürlich waren es gewalt, blut und splatter, was uns damals als kinder irgendwo "fasziniert" hat.
> so ehrlich sollte man dann halt schon sein.


"Fasziniert"? Da muß ich jetzt mal überlegen ...

Auch, wenn mir meine 3D Jungfräulichkeit erst mit Lara in _Tomb Raider 1 _genommen wurde und ich mit _Quake 3, Unreal _und _Half-Life _ erstmals Shooter gespielt habe - hat mich Gewalt in Spielen jemals "fasziniert"?

Wenn man als Waffe ein Schwert hat, gehören beispielsweise Schnitte, abgetrennte Körperteile  und jede Menge Blutverlust dazu - weil das nun mal passiert, wenn man mit einem Schwert und Tötungsabsicht gegen jemanden kämpft. Es ist einfach *realistisch*, daß dabei eine Riesen Sauerei entsteht. Eigentlich müßten Shooter sogar wesentlich weiter gehen und die Körper von Opfern, die von Granaten getroffen werden, richtig zerfetzen, anstatt sie nur mit einem appen Bein und ansonsten noch vollständig unverwüstet durch die Luft zu werfen. Das wäre *realistisch*.

Gewalt kann auch unterhaltsam sein - wenn sie sich selbst auf den Arm nimmt und man mit dem Schwert einen Körper senkrecht in 2 Hälften teilen kann (_Heavy Metal FAKK 2_) - das ist dann in dem Moment lustig und wenn es besonders over-the-top ist, brennt es sich auch über Jahrzehnte ins Hirn ein - aber ist das schon "Faszination"?

Gut, nennen wir das mal "Faszination von Gewalt" - wie viele solcher Spiele/Szenen fallen mir dann ein?
- *Heavy Metal FAKK 2: *Kettensägenschwert, das Gegner vom Kopf an in 2 Hälften teilt
- *Painkiller: *Mit der Pflock Kanone Feinde an die Wände nageln
- *Prototype:* Diverse Mutationsfähigkeiten, die für ganze Straßenzüge voller Blut und Körperteile sorgen.
- in _irgendeinem Shooter: _Explosionswaffen, die Gegner in grob gehauene Fleischklumpen zerteilen

Davon wußte ich jetzt nur bei _Prototype, _was ich bezüglich des Gewaltgrades zu erwarten hatte. Sprich: maximal 1x in ~20 Jahren war für mich die im Spiel gezeigte Gewalt kaufentscheidend relevant.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2016)

ich spreche explizit von "damals" und insbesondere von doom bzw frühen EGO-shootern.
heute "fasziniert" (vielleicht ist das wort falsch gewählt) mich gewalt in spielen kein bißchen mehr (eher im gegenteil). 
aber ein bisschen "cool" fand ich das va in doom damals schon. ja, muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es war natürlich nicht NUR die gewalt(-darstellung), aber dass sie gerade in doom nur das berühmte i-tüpfelchen gewesen wäre, kann ich nun ehrlicherweise nicht behaupten.



Sehe ich auch so.
Nicht umsonst sind Shooter und Shooter ähnliche Spiele mit die erfolgreichsten Spiele am Markt. Und das hat bestimmt nicht damit zu tun das bei diesen Spielen die Gewaltdarstellung keine Rolle spielt.
Nimmt man z.B. die komplette Gewalt aus GTA raus und lässt es sagen wir mal als Stadt Adventure laufen, dann wären wir bestimmt nicht jetzt bei GTA V und eines der erfolgreichsten Serien die es gibt, wenn auch lange nicht die erfolgreichste.
Also da hast du Recht und da sollte man auch mal so ehrlich sein und das zuzugeben. Diese Gewallt Darstellung fasziniert eben die Allgemeinheit der Spezies Mensch.
Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele, wie die Sims, Mega Erfolgreich. 
Wobei man auch ehrlicherweise sagen muss, das Nicht Shooter Serien auf die Jahre gesehen am erfolgreichsten sind.
Gegenüber Pokemon, Sims, Mario, Tetris ist sowas wie GTA nur ein kleiner Fisch.


----------



## McDrake (4. Februar 2016)

Wobei ich beim ersten FarCry (1) nur solange gespielt habe, bis mir zu viele Gegner aufgetaucht sind.
Ich hab einfach die Umgebung betrachtet... das mache ich bei sehr vielen Games eigentlich.
Hätte oft gerne mehr Zeit, alle Details der Levels anzuschauen.


----------



## Grolt (4. Februar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist jetzt auch ziemlicher unsinn.
> natürlich waren es gewalt, blut und splatter, was uns damals als kinder irgendwo "fasziniert" hat.
> so ehrlich sollte man dann halt schon sein.



Also um für mich zu sprechen. 
Als ich 92 Doom gespielt habe, war es das "3D" - die technische Umsetzung des ganzen- ; die großen verwinkelten Level, das Gameplay und die Atmosphäre des Spiels die mich faziniert haben. Nicht die Gewalt. Obwohl ich damals erst 10 Jahre alt war. Die Gewalt oder deren Darstellung kam erst sehr weit hinten.


----------



## Loosa (4. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man als Waffe ein Schwert hat, gehören beispielsweise Schnitte, abgetrennte Körperteile  und jede Menge Blutverlust dazu - weil das nun mal passiert, wenn man mit einem Schwert und Tötungsabsicht gegen jemanden kämpft. Es ist einfach *realistisch*, daß dabei eine Riesen Sauerei entsteht.



Also mein erster Shooter kam auch ohne übertriebenen Gewaltgrad oder realistische Blutfontänen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts gegen bessere Grafik, aber gute, moderne Shooter würden sicher auch ohne Splatter-Elemente fesseln und funktionieren. Herumfliegende Gedärme machen ein schlechtes Spiel auch nicht besser.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also mein erster Shooter kam auch ohne übertriebenen Gewaltgrad oder realistische Blutfontänen aus.



Passend dazu https://youtu.be/b5TtxT5uRIs


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also mein erster Shooter kam auch ohne übertriebenen Gewaltgrad oder realistische Blutfontänen aus.



Ich schrob als Beispiel:
_"Wenn man *als Waffe ein Schwert hat*, [... ist es] einfach realistisch, daß dabei eine Riesen Sauerei entsteht."_
Klar, das das bei gut gezielten Schüssen in Western Duellen harmloser aussieht, wenn man nicht gerade die Halsschlagader trifft.



> Nichts gegen bessere Grafik, aber gute, moderne Shooter würden sicher auch ohne Splatter-Elemente fesseln und funktionieren. Herumfliegende Gedärme machen ein schlechtes Spiel auch nicht besser.


Ich sprach von Gameplay Realismus, nicht von grafischem.

Wenn ich auf jemanden schieße und der sich hinsetzt und zu weinen anfägt, egal, wie viele Magazine ich in ihn entleere, dann ist das vom Gameplay her unrealistisch. Genauso wie es unrealistisch wäre, wenn man einen Gegner mit dem Schwert bearbeitet und keinerlei Blut zu sehen ist, auch wenn ich ich den damit töte.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Februar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf jemanden schieße und der sich hinsetzt und zu weinen anfägt, egal, wie viele Magazine ich in ihn entleere, dann ist das vom Gameplay her unrealistisch. Genauso wie es unrealistisch wäre, wenn man einen Gegner mit dem Schwert bearbeitet und keinerlei Blut zu sehen ist, auch wenn ich ich den damit töte.



Sorry für die Korinthenkackerei, aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt realistisch, sondern Hollywood-Legende.

Wenn ich jemanden mit einem Schwert *ersteche *und diese Person ist bekleidet, dann habe ich auch nicht zwingend sichtbare Blutfontänen, da das Blut, ähnlich wie bei Schussverletzungen zum großen Teil von der Bekleidung aufgesogen wird.
Natürlich sieht das anders aus, wenn ich Körperteile *abtrenne*, aber das ist bei einer entsprechend großkalibrigen Schusswaffe bei einem entsprechenden Treffer ähnlich.

Ebenso verursacht bspw. ein Vollmantelgeschoss, dass einen Körper durchschlägt, sichtbare Blutspritzer.

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Man kann dazu m. M. n. keine pauschalen Aussagen treffen, sondern das ist immer situativ.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sorry für die Korinthenkackerei, aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt realistisch, sondern Hollywood-Legende.
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden mit einem Schwert *ersteche *und diese Person ist bekleidet, dann habe ich auch nicht zwingend sichtbare Blutfontänen, da das Blut, ähnlich wie bei Schussverletzungen zum großen Teil von der Bekleidung aufgesogen wird.
> Natürlich sieht das anders aus, wenn ich Körperteile *abtrenne*, aber das ist bei einer entsprechend großkalibrigen Schusswaffe bei einem entsprechenden Treffer ähnlich.
> ...



Es kommt auch auf das große ganze an.
Wenn es halt Hauptsinn ist in einem Shooter zutöten, man zum Gegner hingeführt wird durch Karten oder andere Hilfen und ich für Kills noch belohnt werde ist das wirklich sinnlos.
Zudem glaube ich ,dass Kinder und Jugendliche bzw. zurückgebliebe junge Erwachsene nach dieser Bestätigung süchtig werden können. Wenn in einem Shooter aber das primer Ziel ist einfach nur die Runde zu gewinnen und töten das Mittel zum Zweck ist, man wenig schießen muss, das Spiel auch das Gehirn benötigt ,Team denken, man keine Killbestätigung bekommt;

Dann ist es okay, auch (realistische) Verletzung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2016)

Grolt schrieb:


> Also um für mich zu sprechen.
> Als ich 92 Doom gespielt habe, war es das "3D" - die technische Umsetzung des ganzen- ; die großen verwinkelten Level, das Gameplay und die Atmosphäre des Spiels die mich faziniert haben. Nicht die Gewalt. Obwohl ich damals erst 10 Jahre alt war. Die Gewalt oder deren Darstellung kam erst sehr weit hinten.



Dito. Vor allem der grafische "WoW-Effekt". Außerdem die Maps - Man konnte nach draußen schauen und war auch nicht mehr auf eine klaustrophobische Ebene beschränkt. Beim beschlagnahmten "Vorgänger" wurde mir deswegen ab und zu übel. Höhen und tiefen, und dann noch die Stimmung. Du kommst in einen Raum, hebst was auf und das licht geht aus oder die Hölle bricht los. War einfach gut. Dazu der Soundtrack und die Sounds an sich. Soundkarte war dank Rebell Assault schon vorhanden *g*
Und natürlich war die Kettensäge das Ding schlechthin. *hust*


----------



## burkhi (7. Februar 2016)

Ich fand DOOM zuerst wegen der schnellen 3D Darstellung faszinierend, das legte sich jedoch relativ schnell, als ich erkannte, das es darin eigentlich nur ums rumballern geht (knall alles ab, was vor die Fline bzw. Kettensäge kommt). Da hab ich dann doch lieber System Shock (1&2) oder vorher Ultima Underword 1 gespielt, weil es da einfach wesentlich mehr Spieltiefe gab.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2016)

Gestern im ZDF-Info gleich drei Gamereportagen hintereinander.... 
Un da war der erste Teil auch mit dabei.

Fand die Sendung sehr interessant und sehr objektiv.
Gut gemacht mit vielen Spielen, welche mich an meine Kindheit erinnerten.
Blue Max war glaub ich das erste Game, welches ich zu Ende gespielt hatte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gestern im ZDF-Info gleich drei Gamereportagen hintereinander....
> Un da war der erste Teil auch mit dabei.
> 
> Fand die Sendung sehr interessant und sehr objektiv.
> ...


Hach ja, Blue Max... Die größte Unsinnigkeit überhaupt ausgerechnet dieses Spiel auf dem Index setzen zu müssen. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2016)

In der zweiten Spiele-Reportage konnte man übrigens sehen wie Ubisoft noch an "AC: Black Flag" rumwerkelte. Ich möchte mal zu gerne wissen was für Monster-Rechner die da haben, das Spiel flutschte bei denen so was von unnatürlich flüssig... [emoji55]


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In der zweiten Spiele-Reportage konnte man übrigens sehen wie Ubisoft noch an "AC: Black Flag" rumwerkelte. Ich möchte mal zu gerne wissen was für Monster-Rechner die da haben, das Spiel flutschte bei denen so was von unnatürlich flüssig... [emoji55]



Black Flag hatte damals sehr hohe Vorausetzungen besonders auf hoher see und in den städten ^^ da haste damals eine von den ersten 3gb grafikarten gebraucht und eine starke cpu


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In der zweiten Spiele-Reportage konnte man übrigens sehen wie Ubisoft noch an "AC: Black Flag" rumwerkelte. Ich möchte mal zu gerne wissen was für Monster-Rechner die da haben, das Spiel flutschte bei denen so was von unnatürlich flüssig... [emoji55]



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen
Das sah wirklich seeeehr geschmeidig aus


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2016)

link zum zweiten teil ? find nur den ersten teil


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> link zum zweiten teil ? find nur den ersten teil


Mit der zweiten Reportage war wohl gemeint:
Die zweite Game-Reportage jenes Abends. War aber glaub ich sogar in der dritten Reportage.
Zuerst kam "_World of Warcraft - Geschichte eines Kult-Spiels" _
Dann "Killerspiele"
Darauf folgte dann "_Videospiele - Revolution einer Generation_", in welchem, gaube ich, der Besuch bei UBI vorkam.


----------



## luki0710 (7. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Videospiele - Revolution einer Generation[/URL][/I]", in welchem, gaube ich, der Besuch bei UBI vorkam.



Ja, das ist korrekt.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2016)

burkhi schrieb:


> Ich fand DOOM zuerst wegen der schnellen 3D Darstellung faszinierend, das legte sich jedoch relativ schnell, als ich erkannte, das es darin eigentlich nur ums rumballern geht (knall alles ab, was vor die Fline bzw. Kettensäge kommt). Da hab ich dann doch lieber System Shock (1&2) oder vorher Ultima Underword 1 gespielt, weil es da einfach wesentlich mehr Spieltiefe gab.



Habe das alles gern gespielt  Wobei die Atmosphäre in System Shock 1 meiner Meinung nach eine ganze Ecke besser und "dichter"  und bedrückender ist, als im zweiten Teil.


----------



## McDrake (8. Februar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habe das alles gern gespielt  Wobei die Atmosphäre in System Shock 1 meiner Meinung nach eine ganze Ecke besser und "dichter"  und bedrückender ist, als im zweiten Teil.


So hab ich das auch empfunden.
Eigentlich war System Shock 2 der erste Titel, bei dem ich mich bewusst gefragt habe:
"Musste man da eine Fortsetzung machen?"
Ich empfand den zweiten Teil irgendwie inspiriert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2016)

Was mich bei der Doku über "Killerspiele" und die Bundesprüfstelle brennend interessiert hätte wäre, ob diese eine Frau Monnsen auch hochoffiziell "zugegeben" hätte, dass etliche Spiele nur indiziert wurden, weil es bis nach Erfurt keine bindenden Alterseinstufungen für Games gab. Denn das ist seit Jahren meine Vermutung. Es ist zwar zwischendurch immer wieder indirekt durchgedrungen, dass genau das der Fall war, weil sie auffallend oft davon Sprach, dass dies und jenes damals "für Kinder" unzugänglich gemacht werden sollte. Das hört sich für mich so an, als hätte man in der Tat nur durch das Fehlen einer Alterseinstufung oft indiziert, damit nicht jeder 12jährige das Spiel X kaufen darf.


----------



## Loosa (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ab von den Dokus, aber auch an prominenter Stelle:
Videospiele für Kinder: "Computer machen weder dumm noch krank" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es wird doch nicht etwa ein öffentliches Umdenken stattfinden? 
Kneif mich mal wer.


----------



## LSD-Goat (8. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Es wird doch nicht etwa ein öffentliches Umdenken stattfinden?
> Kneif mich mal wer.


*kneif*

Groß verwundern sollte es aber auch nicht mehr, die erste Generation die mit Computerspielen groß geworden ist dürfte jetzt zwischen 30 und 40 Jahren alt sein und langsam anfangen die vorige Generation aus den meinungsgebenden Positionen zu verdrängen


----------



## Loosa (9. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich so an, als hätte man in der Tat nur durch das Fehlen einer Alterseinstufung oft indiziert, damit nicht jeder 12jährige das Spiel X kaufen darf.



Ich hatte mal einen indizierten Film bei Media Markt bestellt. Ich glaub ein uncut Starship Troopers (als Erwachsener kaufen darf man es ja trotzdem). Der Typ vor Ort meinte der Grund, dass sie so Zeug nicht unter der Ladentheke vorrätig hätten war, dass Azubis das nicht bearbeiten dürften.

Geht also nicht nur darum 12jährige vom Kauf abzuhalten. Auch minderjährige Angestellte dürfen sowas nichtmal anfassen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen indizierten Film bei Media Markt bestellt. Ich glaub ein uncut Starship Troopers (als Erwachsener kaufen darf man es ja trotzdem). Der Typ vor Ort meinte der Grund, dass sie so Zeug nicht unter der Ladentheke vorrätig hätten war, dass Azubis das nicht bearbeiten dürften.
> 
> Geht also nicht nur darum 12jährige vom Kauf abzuhalten. Auch minderjährige Angestellte dürfen sowas nichtmal anfassen.


  Du hast es wohl nicht verstanden, was ich meinte. Spiele waren bis 1993/94 völlig OHNE verbindliche Alterseinstufungen. D.h. bei vielen Spielen, bei dem die Behörden es an sich gerne ab 16 oder 18 durchaus freigegeben hätten, kann es gut sein, dass sie es indiziert haben, weil das damals noch die EINZIGE Möglichkeit war, damit Kindern/Jugendliche unter 16 es nicht kaufen dürfen. Auch bei Spielen, von denen man partout nicht will, dass sie selbst einer mit 16-17 Jahren spielt, "musste" man das Spiel natürlich dann indizieren. Aber selbst rel. harmlose Spiele, die man "nur" einem zwischen zB 12-14 vorenthalten wollte, hatte man eben kein anderes Mittel als die Indizierung. Mit verbindlichen Alterseinstufungen, wie sie bei Filmen schon vorher existierten, wären halt IMHO etliche der indizierten Titel nicht indiziert worden, sondern hätten ne 16er oder 18er Freigabe bekommen. 

Und das mit den minderjährigen Azubis hat rein verkaufsrechtliche Gründe, vermutlich dürften die auch keine FSK18-Filme bestellen, wenn der nicht vor Ort schon im Regal auf Lager ist.


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Jetzt ab von den Dokus, aber auch an prominenter Stelle:
> Videospiele für Kinder: "Computer machen weder dumm noch krank" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es wird doch nicht etwa ein öffentliches Umdenken stattfinden?
> Kneif mich mal wer.



Bei  "_Videospiele - Revolution einer Generation" _gings zwar auch um Suchtverhalten, was unbestritten eintreten kann, aber ebenso um die positiven Aspekte.
Zum Beispiel, dass Gamer schneller die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen würden und die Konzentrationszeit höher sei.


----------



## EMPIRE2K (17. Februar 2016)

Wann geht es denn weiter? sollen ja 3 teile sein!


----------



## Fire (20. Februar 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren? Kennt wer die weiteren Sendetermine?


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Februar 2016)

Wann die anderen Folgen kommen, ist bislang nicht bekannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2016)

Am 24. Februar gibt es zumindest fünf Sendungen hintereinander zum Thema Videospiele:

19:30 Uhr:* Väter der Pixel-Monster*
21:00 Uhr: *Das größte Geheimnis der Spieleindustrie*
21:45 Uhr: *World of Warcraft (Doku)*
22:30 Uhr: *Videospiele - Revolution einer Generation*
23:15 Uhr: *Killerspiele*


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2016)

Hmm... liest sich ziemlich genau wie die Abfolge, die ich vom 6.2. in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Kalumet (13. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> link zum zweiten teil ? find nur den ersten teil



Hier der Link zum 2. Teil. Killerspiele, der Streit eskaliert.
Sendung Verpasst? - ZDF Mediathek


----------

